# how do I remove the tags on an Alternative Apparel aa1070 t-shirt?



## gurgle (May 24, 2011)

i got some alternative apparel tees, aa1070, and they said teh tag rips out cleanly, but i tugged on one a bit and it didn't seem to want to come off easily. is there a trick to this? i just don't want to mess up and it seemed like it would rip some stiching out if i kept tugging


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to ask Alternative Apparel about the removal process. 

They may have decided to switch to tear away tag t-shirts, but may still have some old stock of the regular sewn in tags or they may have a recommended way to remove them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## gurgle (May 24, 2011)

I did email them and they were very helpful! i was trying to just rip the whole thing off at once and it just felt like it was going to rip part of the neck out

when they replied, they said the tag was a loop and to rip one end of the loop first, then the other. That worked perfect, ripped out cleanly and easily!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gurgle said:


> I did email them and they were very helpful! i was trying to just rip the whole thing off at once and it just felt like it was going to rip part of the neck out
> 
> when they replied, they said the tag was a loop and to rip one end of the loop first, then the other. That worked perfect, ripped out cleanly and easily!


Thanks for reporting back on what you found out!


----------

